# How was the Unhole Alliance tour?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I wanted to go to the biggest heavy metal concert of the year but couldn't .









Did anyone go? What did you think about it?


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, I know there is a double thread (accidentally clicked button fast) and I spelled "unholy" wrong.

My bad.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh my...that's a 'hell" of a lot of headlining bands at one venue. I (will sheephishly admit that I) very much like both Lamb of God and Mastadon. I hope someone went and posts a review...


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

hush said:


> Oh my...that's a 'hell" of a lot of headlining bands at one venue. I (will sheephishly admit that I) very much like both Lamb of God and Mastadon. I hope someone went and posts a review...


Heh I woulda gone to see Children of Bodom and Slayer:rockon2: 

...



Considering I haven't heard a single song by LoG or Mastadon :tongue:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Heh I woulda gone to see Children of Bodom and Slayer:rockon2:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Listen to:

Lamb of God:
Blood of The Scribe
Hourglass
Now Youve got something to die for

Mastodon:
Blood and thunder
Seabeast


----------

